# How you do your hair when you go to sleep?



## purpleRain (Jun 23, 2008)

How do you do your hair at nighttime? Especially when you have (half)long hair!

I am wondering what's better for the hair


----------



## Aniger86 (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm not sure what you mean by (half) long hair, but I have long hair, roughly about an inch below bra hook length, and I sleep by pushing my hair up towards the crown of the hair so my neck is bare on the pillow. Not sure why I sleep this way, I just do.

As for better for hair, I read one should use a silk pillow case, as friction between and a normal pillow case is rougher and causes damage to the hair. The silk pillow case theory supposedly works for the face as well. Its to cause lesser friction when the silk case rubs against the skin than a normal cotton case as its more rough.


----------



## GeeCee (Jun 23, 2008)

I put mine in a loose ponytail and use satin pillowcases. I had satin sheets (they felt so good) but they kept falling off the bed.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Jun 23, 2008)

I have medium length hair and I normally wash my hair right before I go to bed. I either just sleep with it while its still in a towel, or I either use a head cap. If I don't wash my hair I tend to just leave it down.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jun 23, 2008)

I have long hair that's down to the middle of my back and I just sleep with it down I dont do anything special to it.


----------



## monniej (Jun 23, 2008)

i pin the ends up with a duck bill clip and put on a satin bonnet.


----------



## purpleRain (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah I already use satin pillowcases for years, I can't live without those things!!


----------



## FilleDeVanille (Jun 23, 2008)

A loose ponytail, a loose bun or a loose braid. It causes less damage than if you don't do your hair at all as you will roll around and it will tangle, so you have to use more power when combing your hair, which leads to your hair breaking off.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 23, 2008)

I put my hair in a loose ponytail as well.

I like the idea of using a satin bonnet to cut down on further friction.

MonnieJ - where did you get yours? Thanks


----------



## monniej (Jun 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I put my hair in a loose ponytail as well.
I like the idea of using a satin bonnet to cut down on further friction.

MonnieJ - where did you get yours? Thanks

i purchased mine from a local beauty supply. this is what mine looks like.





Triple Gro Satin LARGE BLACK BONNET - style 7600


----------



## daer0n (Jun 23, 2008)

I leave it down, i don't wear anything to go to bed, it gives me the impression that if i wear a pony tail my hair will end up getting more damaged, so i don't do it any way.


----------



## akathegnat (Jun 23, 2008)

I found I had more breakage even if I had my hair in a loose ponytail at night. So now I just sleep with it loose.


----------



## WhitneyF (Jun 23, 2008)

I have really long hair that trails halfway down my back, so in order for me to sleep without being strangled by it all I typically use a scrunchy and put it in a loose ponytail/loop thingy and then I take two mini clippys and clip the hanging ponytail to almost the very top of my head.


----------



## Marisol (Jun 23, 2008)

I use a scrunchie and put it up on a loose ponytail. Wish I had satin pillow cases though.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 23, 2008)

Putting your hair up in a ponytail with a hair tie will cause damage. The hair tie can cause breakage and the hair can get tangled around the hair tie. I definitely leave my hair down.


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 23, 2008)

I just pin it up


----------



## KatJ (Jun 23, 2008)

The scrunchie idea is good, but the best is probably the bonnet.


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 24, 2008)

Depends...

If I ever have those caps - in the morning I'd wake up with it on the floor. I move around too much to keep anything intact.

Anyways, If I washed my hair or it's cold - my hair is down. Most times it's in a loose bun/tie.


----------



## Aprill (Jun 24, 2008)

silk pillow cases and/ or silk bonnet


----------



## macface (Jun 24, 2008)

I leave it down can't sleep with anything on my head.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks MonnieJ - I'm definately going to look into using a bonnet.


----------



## Ashley (Jun 24, 2008)

I have really long hair, and I just sleep with it down.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jun 24, 2008)

I leave it down too, but I love sleeping on my stomach, and that way I dont squish my curls lol. Even on my side is ok but I push my hair up out of the way. If I sleep on it, you can tell! LOL Luckily I dont seem to move around much when I sleep, I usually wake up exactly the same way I fell asleep.


----------



## Stylist101 (Jun 24, 2008)

This is a funny topic lol. Anyway, I have to straighten my hair before I go to bed or else it will just make it harder for me to do it in the morning......so after I straighten it I just leave it down and sleep on it. When I wake up I just run the flat iron through it to get rid of any waves.


----------



## magneticheart (Jun 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *-Chelsey-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have long hair that's down to the middle of my back and I just sleep with it down I dont do anything special to it. Me too.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 27, 2008)

Since i can practically sit on my hair, and i take showers at night, i usually put my hair in a loose bun so that if in the morning i can let it loose but it won't be limp as if it were really wet.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jun 27, 2008)

I put it up.


----------



## vesna (Jun 28, 2008)

I don't do anything with my hair when I go to sleep, just leave it down. If I had anything in it, it'd just annoy me and probably make my hair go kinked by the time I'd woken up.


----------



## jellybabey (Jun 28, 2008)

*i wear my hair down to bed *

except for when its greasy then i clip back my bangs out of my face with bobby pins(so i dont get spots!!!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...


----------



## purpleRain (Jun 28, 2008)

LOL, everyone has their own ritual.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 28, 2008)

I wear a satin bonnet or satin scarf... Tuck the hair inside... If I remember. If not I push my hair on top. But all my pillows are satin. So that helps...


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 28, 2008)

I move a lot when I sleep and my hair is kind of long, so I tie it in a bun or ponytail. Or else I'll wake up with it in my mouth or eyes




I know it's not the best, but it beats dealing w/ it.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jun 28, 2008)

Mine is mid-back length, and I sleep with it down; I always spread it out over my head though because I don't like laying on it. It has to be completely dry because I'd be freezing cold otherwise



.


----------



## Miss Monster (Jun 29, 2008)

i had long hair for years and always HATED sleeping on it. i always pulled it back because it would be a mess in the morning if i didn't. my hair has been super short (like not even on my neck short) for about 2 years now, and i honestly wonder why i didn't cut it sooner! i think the most i do is wash it and straighten the front before bed (have to straighten or else it's wave city in the morning). wake up and run the straightened thru it, and that's it!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jun 29, 2008)

I sleep with my hair down. I sometimes wear my hair up but that doesnt always help cuz I wake up with a kink in my neck so I end up takin my hair down.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 29, 2008)

I have long have long hair, and it gets really messy. So, I put it in a ponytail, and pin my bangs with bobby pins. And I usually put curlers at the tips of my hair.


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *xtiffanyx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Mine is mid-back length, and I sleep with it down; I always spread it out over my head though because I don't like laying on it. It has to be completely dry because I'd be freezing cold otherwise



. Me too, my body is already like irregularly cold and wet hair makes it worse.


----------



## ZOMBIEPRINCESS (Jun 29, 2008)

I braid it and pin my fringe back with bobbypins. I can't sleep with it loose, it just gets in my face.


----------



## speedy (Jun 30, 2008)

I do mine in a loose plait. It keeps it from getting all knotted, and gives me soft waves the next day.


----------



## LilDee (Jun 30, 2008)

My hair is down to my lower/mid back.. and down to my butt if i pull out the curls.. lol

But I just sleep with it down.. I roll around a lot and I really don't want to get an elastic tangled up in it..

I just brush out my hair in the shower with a ton of conditioner every morning


----------



## GillT (Jun 30, 2008)

I had no idea so many people did stuff with their hair for bed. I don't do anything.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 30, 2008)

me either... i sleep with it loose unless i have velcro rollers in!


----------



## sandithepirate (Jun 30, 2008)

I have pretty short hair (to the nape of my neck) so I pretty much have to leave it down, but since it's curly as heck, I put some stuff in to maintain the curls so they don't get all crushed.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jul 1, 2008)

i just pin it up, usually a loose bun, sometimes pony tail. i can't stand it in my face &amp; on my neck while i'm tryin to sleep..it's really personal preference


----------



## charish (Jul 6, 2008)

i don't do anything i just move it out of the way on top of the pillow.


----------



## katana (Jul 6, 2008)

I wear it in a pony tail, because I have long hair, and my BF doesn't like getting a mouth-full of hair in his sleep! LoL


----------

